# Canadaquaria: Your Canadian Aquarium Forum



## Canadaquaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey all!

I just wanted to share a link to Canadaquaria, our friendly Canadian aquarium forum! We formed after the Canadian Aquarium Connection Forum closed it doors at the end of last year (After 7 years). Luckily much of the active membership from CAC has moved over, and now over 160 members from the west coast to the east coast. We are looking for lots of other great Canadian aquarists to share their tanks and knowledge (or anyone new to the aquarium hobby too). Come on over and check out our tank journals or start one of your own. So whether you are new to the hobby or an experienced veteran, we would love to see you pop in. Guests can view the aquariums for beginners section, and registering allows for you to see our entire content (which has grown over 12,000 posts in a very short period of time). We have a really friendly atmosphere, and I ensure you it is one of the best groups of aquarists around. 

Click below to check us out
Canadaquaria: Your Canadian Aquarium Forum


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't pop in, all content is locked with out first signing up. I can't even browse to see if the content fits my likes. Anywho just my two cents, if anyone does sign up can they give us an insight on the content.

I'm curious but also lazy, don't want to sign up if its not worth it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> Can't pop in, all content is locked with out first signing up. I can't even browse to see if the content fits my likes. Anywho just my two cents, if anyone does sign up can they give us an insight on the content.
> 
> I'm curious but also lazy, don't want to sign up if its not worth it.


Gotta agree. Needing to sign up just to look around doesn't make much sense to me.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to belong to the old one...it was slow.ill sign up . : )


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I tried..I registered but no email . You can read the beginners section without being a member.


----------



## Canadaquaria (Apr 6, 2014)

Vancitycam said:


> Can't pop in, all content is locked with out first signing up. I can't even browse to see if the content fits my likes. Anywho just my two cents, if anyone does sign up can they give us an insight on the content.
> 
> I'm curious but also lazy, don't want to sign up if its not worth it.


I do apologize for that model, it's just been a matter of protecting any member's personal information. We are currently looking at opening up other sections to view by guests (beyond the beginner section, which as mentioned, is open to view and post for guests), so your feedback is valued. Also note that registered members have NO ADS! 

I do ensure it's worth the look.

We are beginning an exciting initiative by hosting an active RARE LIVEBEARER REGISTRY, which lists the livebearers being kept by experienced aquarists across Canada. This allows enthusiasts to share, distribute, and maintain their colonies of species. We already have a good number of entries with dozens of species.

We also run a number of contests, and provided a number of prizes (including equipment, subscriptions for the Canadian Aquarium Connection auction, etc).

Our members have been producing very interesting DIY projects, including guides on step by step DIY LED lighting, to huge tank builds. Many members have created tank journals, which allow them to track and show off their tanks (and really show their evolution), and seek the advice and opinion of others across Canada.

This only touches just a little bit of it, members have a great variety of interests, from planted tanks (we have some real experts), cichlids, killifish, and invertebrate enthusiasts.



April said:


> Well I tried..I registered but no email . You can read the beginners section without being a member.


Hi April, if you still can't get in... I'm that would be peculiar. It's a little bit different than sites as the member doesn't need to click to activate their account, rather it is approved on the administration's end (you should receive an email saying when the account is activated, you can certainly PM me if you continue to have trouble). This has been our way of keeping it spam free (very successfully!).


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok well no email yet. I tried three times. I'm interested in joining for sure. Thanks.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

I signed up today and the activation notification e-mail went to my junk mail  worth a check


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I checked my junque mail


----------



## Canadaquaria (Apr 6, 2014)

April said:


> Ok well no email yet. I tried three times. I'm interested in joining for sure. Thanks.


I sent you a message April, and will do my best to solve any issues you are having.



peppy2013 said:


> I signed up today and the activation notification e-mail went to my junk mail  worth a check


Glad to see you there .


----------

